
Applying Satisfiability to the Analysis of Cryptography - tommd
http://galois.com/news/applying-satisfiability-analysis-cryptography-sat-2015-talk-aaron-tomb/
======
BrainInAJar
Err, The site is pretty sparse on info, but "Applying SAT to crypto" wouldn't
really gain you much would it? "Applying an NP-complete problem to the
analysis of a definitely-not-NP-complete-&-maybe-not-even-NP-hard problem" ?

~~~
9mit3t2m9h9a
As for info: there is a link to full slides.

SAT-solvers are (mostly) not used to directly attack cryptography software in
this talk; they are used to rule out some classes of attacks.

In the most general case, program property verification is intractable, but
specific instances can still be solved. When you have some industry-standard
key sizes, you need to verify only a specific program, and then constants
matter. So a good SAT solver can give you some useful information in a few
minutes on a modern desktop computer about some real cryptography
implementations.

